# What is the most "useless" course?



## Thalassa

Axe said:


> Actually I'm a senior. I haven't done anything in an English class other than taking short tests and summary writing since 8th grade.


You must be in basic English.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

fourtines said:


> You must be in basic English.


I am. Nothing wrong with that though. I simply didn't sign up for the harder classes.


----------



## Thalassa

Axe said:


> I am. Nothing wrong with that though. I simply didn't sign up for the harder classes.


But you're calling it useless, I'm just saying it would be useful if you signed up for the higher classes, particularly since you cite yourself as having high verbal/linguistic intelligence.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

fourtines said:


> But you're calling it useless, I'm just saying it would be useful if you signed up for the higher classes, particularly since you cite yourself as having high verbal/linguistic intelligence.


It's not entirely useless, but I don't quite see why basic English classes are essential after middle school because nothing much is actually being learned rather than re-taught. If the curriculum included linguistic skills, then it certainly wouldn't be useless.


----------



## Thalassa

Axe said:


> It's not entirely useless, but I don't quite see why basic English classes are essential after middle school because nothing much is actually being learned rather than re-taught. If the curriculum included linguistic skills, then it certainly wouldn't be useless.


But basic English is for people who need that stuff hammered in their head. Like me with math.

If you don't NEED basic English, you could have signed up for advanced English classes, which would have been more challenging for you. Writing summaries is a very basic skill and is for people who struggle with reading comprehension.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

NeonBomb said:


> I'm majoring in World Religions & Theology, I hear it all the time: "but what joooooooob are you going to have after?  " Does everyone in this world have to be so career focused. Relax, world, relax.
> 
> Please. I do not give a shit right now about ''what job'' I will have in 2015. If all goes well I'll have a BA by the end of this, I'ma leave this country with it ^^,


That's all well and good for some people, but for other people (like me), college is really the only chance to have any sort of real livelihood. I wasn't born into the best of circumstances, and the only reason I'm even _in _college right now is because of scholarships and grants. Thus, I want to have a major that could at least help me pay the bills while simultaneously doing something I enjoy. For me, it's not just a matter of "career": It's survival. Is this my ideal? Of course not. I value learning. But the world sucks like that. I'm not sure what will come out of it with the crappy job market we have now, but I at least have to try.



fourtines said:


> OMG I hate linguistics. It was one of the last classes I was taking when I withdrew from school. Aside from the curiosity and trivia from the introductory information, I was like "are you people fucking SERIOUS?"
> 
> When I took French Linguistics it actually should have been called "pronunciation class" which is totally practical in speaking.
> 
> English Linguistics was some nightmare of symbolic bullshit and outdated languages, and ...just hell no.


 Huh. I'm taking a linguistics class right now as an elective. So far, it's just going into the structure of language itself. (We're doing morphemes and affixes right now.) Practical? Not really. But I find it kinda fun. What was your class like?



fourtines said:


> But you see, that's only because your brain works that way.
> 
> My mom thought sociology was "hard."
> 
> No, I'm not fucking joking.





AimfortheBrain said:


> Thats true. I knew people who thought sociology was hard as well. Its just that when I think back on my college experience, I really wish I hadn't payed thousands of dollars to learn about Marx, Durkheim, social movements, etc. Thousands of dollars is pretty extreme for that I feel like, which is why I felt like it was a bad choice for a college major.


 I seriously don't get how anyone would find sociology hard. I find it interesting, of course, but not hard.


----------



## Thalassa

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Huh. I'm taking a linguistics class right now as an elective. So far, it's just going into the structure of language itself. (We're doing morphemes and affixes right now.) Practical? Not really. But I find it kinda fun. What was your class like?


Morphemes and affixes are not "fun."

It should probably be mentioned that although I majored in Eng Lit, I AM NOT A GRAMMAR PERSON. 

I am more interested in writing style, creative expression, and meaning, as well as making convincing arguments.

I find academic writing oppressive and grammar boring.

To each their own, which is why I said "algebra." I'm sure someone finds it very useful, but I can think of very little that is less useful to me that I've been taught in life. 

Learning mathematical logic is important, and geometry was okay, but to me there's a special place in hell called "algebra" and it's probably how the OP feels about sociology. Like, why? To what purpose do I need this fucking shit.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

I totally agree about algebra being a total waste. I took it in the first half of my uni freshman year this year and passed, but it wasted every waking minute of my life with crap that I felt like I could've learned within a science discipline, which is what I aim to major in to begin with. I felt the same way about math in high school as well. After high school math and SAT math, I don't see the point of forcing students to take more math courses, unless they are going to major in math.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

fourtines said:


> Morphemes and affixes are not "fun."


Well, I guess my mind likes finding out about how stuff works, though even more so if it's related to people in some way. (Like language.) I just thought by the way you were describing the class that it may have been taught differently from mine. Though based on this...



> It should probably be mentioned that although I majored in Eng Lit, I AM NOT A GRAMMAR PERSON.
> 
> I am more interested in writing style, creative expression, and meaning, as well as making convincing arguments.
> 
> I find academic writing oppressive and grammar boring.


...it's definitely because you hate it. :tongue: Though I like the stuff you're mentioning too, though the thing is I really don't like writing because I'm lazy like that. And linguistics does seem pretty damn useless. XD



> To each their own, which is why I said "algebra." I'm sure someone finds it very useful, but I can think of very little that is less useful to me that I've been taught in life.
> 
> Learning mathematical logic is important, and geometry was okay, but to me there's a special place in hell called "algebra" and it's probably how the OP feels about sociology. Like, why? To what purpose do I need this fucking shit.


 Agreed. Algebra is only really useful if you're going into a field that needs it. However, I've heard a few people say that it improves abstract thinking or something like that. Whatever. *shrugs* I honestly think that by the college level, you shouldn't have to take anything other than what is related to your major. Gen eds. are pretty redundant to me. But maybe there are actually a few out there that need that review...for some reason.


----------



## Thalassa

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> ...it's definitely because you hate it. :tongue: Though I like the stuff you're mentioning too, though the thing is I really don't like writing because I'm lazy like that. And linguistics does seem pretty damn useless. XD


I'm okay with useless things as long as I find them _interesting_. I like collecting facts that I may never use. Hey, why not. 



> Agreed. Algebra is only really useful if you're going into a field that needs it. However, I've heard a few people say that it improves abstract thinking or something like that. Whatever. *shrugs* I honestly think that by the college level, you shouldn't have to take anything other than what is related to your major. Gen eds. are pretty redundant to me. But maybe there are actually a few out there that need that review...for some reason.


I don't think I'm good with abstract maths because the math I did well in was designed for nursing majors at my college. I made an A in it. I made a C in remedial Algebra the semester prior. I almost failed Algebra II in high school, even with a tutor. I would just space out, I hated it so much that I didn't even want to pay attention in high school. I actually paid attention in college, and had a more attractive tutor (heh) and still only had a C the second time basically taking the same math course. 

Interestingly, I do very well with concrete money handling. Seriously, I've had several cashiering jobs, and can do simple math problems in my head. However, as early as 5th grade I began to strongly dislike math, so it's not *only* Algebra.

Anyway, if I go back to school, I'm going to culinary school. Hands on training for a trade is about as useful as it gets.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

At the gym:

Hmmm, if on my light day I'll squat 80% of my heavy day and 90% on my medium day for five sets of five, when will I be squatting 275 for my medium day? 

X * .9 = 275


Oh no, what will I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


At the gas station:

I've got $20 to put in my gas tank, I wonder how many miles I'll get out of it?

20/3.41 = X

Y = miles

Y/X = 28


Ack!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> At the gym:
> 
> Hmmm, if on my light day I'll squat 80% of my heavy day and 90% on my medium day for five sets of five, when will I be squatting 275 for my medium day?
> 
> X * .9 = 275
> 
> 
> Oh no, what will I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


And I imagine most people wouldn't do that unless they really want to know.



> At the gas station:
> 
> I've got $20 to put in my gas tank, I wonder how many miles I'll get out of it?
> 
> 20/3.41 = X
> 
> Y = miles
> 
> Y/X = 28
> 
> 
> Ack!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


 First of all, the X is completely unnecessary for the first part. Second, all you have to do is multiply how many miles per gallon your car uses by the number of gallons you have, and there you go. However, if you don't know the mpg, you can drive around until your tank is empty and subtract the starting number on the odometer from the ending number to approximate the number of miles you have traveled and divide that by the number of gallons you have used. :tongue:

Of course, I'm not saying that there _aren't _circumstances where algebra can be useful in everyday circumstances, but most people who have jobs that don't require much math don't use it very often. Though a more realistic example is figuring out how long it's going to take you to pay off a loan or what would be the best monthly installment for them. :tongue:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> And I imagine most people wouldn't do that unless they really want to know.
> 
> First of all, the X is completely unnecessary for the first part. Second, all you have to do is multiply how many miles per gallon your car uses by the number of gallons you have, and there you go. However, if you don't know the mpg, you can drive around until your tank is empty and subtract the starting number on the odometer from the ending number to approximate the number of miles you have traveled and divide that by the number of gallons you have used. :tongue:
> 
> Of course, I'm not saying that there _aren't _circumstances where algebra can be useful in everyday circumstances, but most people who have jobs that don't require much math don't use it very often. Though a more realistic example is figuring out how long it's going to take you to pay off a loan or what would be the best monthly installment for them. :tongue:


If you get right down to it, (1 + 1 = x) IS algebra. If you move the x around, the problem doesn't get any easier or harder, IMO, nor does anything change if you replace the x with a ? or a ___. It's all the same math at the end of the day.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> If you get right down to it, (1 + 1 = x) IS algebra. If you move the x around, the problem doesn't get any easier or harder, IMO, nor does anything change if you replace the x with a ? or a ___. It's all the same math at the end of the day.


 True, but most people don't think of it as algebra because the unknown you're trying to find just requires straightforward addition. No trying to isolate variables or anything like that.


----------



## Up and Away

Each subject is a language that communicates structure and properties.

Each language and structure and property has its own perspective.

Education forces us, through stress and interest, as many other things do or could, to learn perspectives.


----------



## xEmilyx

StraightCrushin said:


> Oh my Gosh yes! Philosophy is a bunch of complicated ideas and concepts that wouldn't be practical enough to incorporate in real life. They are nice to think about though I guess.


I like philosophy xP I think it would be a fun course to get into.

BTW your avatar is one of my favs! I found that same picture on Deviant Art a while back. It's my fav. that the artist drew


----------



## KJE

Everything has a use, or a demand, else it wouldn't be offered. Useless or unenjoyable to one person, the course (whatever it is), may be invaluable to someone else.


----------



## StraightCrushin

KJE said:


> Everything has a use, or a demand, else it wouldn't be offered. Useless or unenjoyable to one person, the course (whatever it is), may be invaluable to someone else.


My college offers underwater basket weaving. :dry:

@xEmilyx
If you like the avatar, then you have great taste! I feel the beginning of a beautiful friendship haha.

P.S.
Eh philosophy ain't so bad.


----------



## Micro Raptor

probably cultural anthroplogy.


----------



## koalaroo

Micro Raptor said:


> probably cultural anthroplogy.


Man, that class that teaches you all about the world and different cultures ... it's totally useless.


----------



## Micro Raptor

koalaroo said:


> Man, that class that teaches you all about the world and different cultures ... it's totally useless.


Yea I suppose there are probably even more useless classes. The amount of usefulness/uselessness depends a lot on the individual person in the class, though. For example, an astronaut probably does not need to take classes in agriculture, but to a farmer, those classes would be very useful. However, a farmer probably does not need to know how to fly a space shuttle most likely. To me, cultural anthropology does not have a lot of practical application in daily life.

Actually, I just thought of a much more useless class than cultural anthropology; Creative Geometry. I took that class once to fulfill a requirement at an art college and it was definitely the most useless class I've ever taken. It does not involve any math more advanced than middle school level and it is not creative. They just put creative in front of it to make it sound cooler than it actually is because it's an art school.


----------



## AbioticPrime

The most useful course: social/cognitive psychology.

For the introverts: abnormal psychology. Kidding!


----------



## MiriMiriAru

Well, to prove how useless my existing education is, I'm thinking I might go and get a uselessness upgrade and enrol in a Master of Fine Arts course... 

(what's even worse is that I'm kind of serious...)


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

I can only pick one?! :angry::laughing: As Thomas Sowell would say "Too much of what is called "education" is little more than an expensive isolation from reality."

I'm picking more than one! :crazy: In no particular order...


Sociology: Whenever I read something in the news and I come across a REALLY dumb quote, 9 times out of 10 it is followed by "Dr. So-and-So, head of Sociology at such-and-such prestigious university." I really can't stress how worthless sociology is. Republicans often kvetch about universities being little more than liberal brainwashing programs and sociology is by far the biggest offender. It consists largely of (absurd) and highly politicized opinions, with little to no empirical backing whatsoever, being presented as indisputable facts. All the while ignoring psychology, history, biology, etc. Don't get me wrong, I think that environment definitely has a large role in shaping each and every one of us, but that is about all that I have ever agreed with from the field of sociology. The problem isn't even sociology as a field as much as the blatant agendas of the majority of the people that teach it and their willingness to disregard facts while supporting unproven nonsense.

Business: The old saying "Those who can, do. Those who can't, teach." is most applicable here. What they teach is a mixture of nonsense that is completely divorced from reality and common sense. The first time I took a business course, which was actually a mid to upper level course, I realized that most of the things taught in the class were things that I knew when I was 7 years old. Add in the theoretical nonsense that isn't even remotely practical, and you have a recipe for a class and a degree that is completely worthless. Is it really any shock that the majority of CEOs have science and engineering degrees instead of business degrees? Or the fact that the average person with an undergrad business degree makes roughly the same amount as a low level McDonald's manager?

Gender Studies: Men are evil, women are completely oppressed, and here are a bunch of lies to prove it! Nearly everything they claim as "truth" from the glass ceiling (ie women only make 75 cents for every dollar a man makes) to the claim that 1 in 4 women has been raped are so completely absurd, so thoroughly debunked, and so utterly divorced from reality that it is astonishing that this nonsense is actually taught on college campuses. 

Philosophy: Not only can't you get a degree with it, but it is virtually all nonsense. Ancient Philosophy is hit or miss, some good some complete nonsense, Medieval Philosophy is little more than "Yay Jesus! <--- The Catholic Church saw that right? Good, now hopefully I won't be killed!" and Modern Philosophy is largely ridiculous "mumbo jumbo." 


I could keep going, for many hours really, but I won't because in reality, outside of the science department, there are very few places in a university that are actually teaching anything worthwhile.


----------



## thetruehell

For me, the honor goes to law courses.


----------



## Matis

We have a course called "Who or what is a hipster?" in my university. I didn't take it though.


----------



## Micro Raptor

Matis said:


> We have a course called "Who or what is a hipster?" in my university. I didn't take it though.


Wow. That sounds like it could be a winner.


----------



## crazyeddie

Mulberries said:


> edit: if we're talking about course = class, then I'd say Business Ethics. It seems to be a colossal waste of time for most people who take it.


The business ethics course my MBA roommate took assumed that the only moral duty corporations and the officers of corporations have is to enhance shareholder value :/ Somebody needs to explain The Ring of Gyges to these guys. I think teaching business ethics is important, but some versions focus too much on the ethics, some focus to much on the business. There needs to be a happy middle ground.


----------



## Bunker Man

col 101. "Are you or are you not too unfunctionally incapable to even be in a classroom" pretty much. I would assume that they could find this out in any other class they join.


----------



## hylogenesis

For me, it was the English class they put me into, but in general...they have this class that teaches you how to college. *eye roll*


----------



## hauntology

how not to reheat ramen.

yes, i'm not serious.


----------



## Zegaray

For people who aren't going to major in math/science fields, algebra and calculus. 

I find them detached, tedious, and useful in my daily life honestly.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Gym/Sport courses, der. 

Fitness is not education.

It's just mother fucking not.

Still bitter about the mile run in High School.

Still annoyed my old Uni required a few fitness credits for graduation.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Kevinaswell said:


> Gym/Sport courses, der.
> 
> Fitness is not education.


I couldn't disagree more. However, i will agree that _how_ fitness is taught is utterly non-nonsensical. I took a badminton course in college, for crying out loud. Now, what I have in mind is a class that looks at fitness and its role in aging. I think that would be more meaningful. A class that incorporates studying the effects of obesity, cardiovascular fitness, bone density, hormones, etc. and then looks at how exercise attributes to general over-all health in aging would be great. Of course getting a bunch of 18-22 year olds to think seriously about the future may be an exercise in futility.


----------



## Kevinaswell

Yeeaaaaa I still see no reason it should be carried out within a place of academic learning.

Health class? Totally down for. In fact--TEACH the exercises! That's academics.

Gym class? Sport courses?

Are not academic. They just aren't. They're fitness. And these things should be taken care of by the family at home on free time---to promote good habits later on, as well as to keep that worthless fitness shit out of my academia. 

The crap needs to be removed from schools.

Kids should still get recess, but after elementary/primary school children should have enough awareness from their PARENTS to want to take care of their bodies themselves. And hopefully enjoy it-----which NO ONE DOES in gym, minus testosterone men and show off women.


----------



## Rakshasa

Women's studies. Contributes to no career that I know of, and in fact is actively counterproductive. Women expecting to be empowered are told they're oppressed for an ungodly number of hours, and men are taught to feel ashamed of being men. "You like breasts? Obviously you're a misogynist."


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Rakshasa said:


> Women's studies. Contributes to no career that I know of, and in fact is actively counterproductive. Women expecting to be empowered are told they're oppressed for an ungodly number of hours, and men are taught to feel ashamed of being men. "You like breasts? Obviously you're a misogynist."


I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you have never actually taken a Women's Studies course. Amiright?


----------



## Kevinaswell

Rakshasa said:


> Women's studies. Contributes to no career that I know of, and in fact is actively counterproductive. Women expecting to be empowered are told they're oppressed for an ungodly number of hours, and men are taught to feel ashamed of being men. "You like breasts? Obviously you're a misogynist."


Do the professors get all giddy when a gay guy walks in?


----------



## jeffbobs

In some fancy french restaurants u get like 15 course meals, i think after the 7th it begins to get pretty "useless"


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Since I'm enjoying this digression I'll indulge myself. 

I like the idea of a health class in which kids are taught about fitness and then letting each student design their own fitness plan that caters to his/her interests and maybe strengths. This certainly seems like a life skill of infinite value, probably more valuable than a lot of other BS kids have to learn. 

As mentioned, that stuff that is indiscernible from an intramural sport is really out of place. 



"So, you joined the intramural badminton team?"

"No, I'm actually paying $3,000 to play fucking badminton." :angry:



Kevinaswell said:


> Yeeaaaaa I still see no reason it should be carried out within a place of academic learning.
> 
> Health class? Totally down for. In fact--TEACH the exercises! That's academics.
> 
> Gym class? Sport courses?
> 
> Are not academic. They just aren't. They're fitness. And these things should be taken care of by the family at home on free time---to promote good habits later on, as well as to keep that worthless fitness shit out of my academia.
> 
> The crap needs to be removed from schools.
> 
> Kids should still get recess, but after elementary/primary school children should have enough awareness from their PARENTS to want to take care of their bodies themselves. And hopefully enjoy it-----which NO ONE DOES in gym, minus testosterone men and show off women.


----------

